Ask HN: What are good tech conferences in UK? - 8draco8
======
ranko
For Java and associated ecosystem, Devoxx UK
([http://www.devoxx.co.uk](http://www.devoxx.co.uk)) is a pretty good annual
conference. You can see talks from last year at
[https://www.parleys.com/channel/devoxx-
uk-2015](https://www.parleys.com/channel/devoxx-uk-2015)

------
aprdm
I really enjoyed going to the PyCon UK! Everybody was so lovely and really
interesting talks. Was of course more python centric

------
larrym
Social Media Summit on in Dublin, Ireland in March. Some good speakers
present.
[http://socialmediasummit.ie/index.php/speakers/](http://socialmediasummit.ie/index.php/speakers/)

------
ISNIT
Render-Conf is looking to be good: [http://2016.render-
conf.com/](http://2016.render-conf.com/) It replaces jQueryUK which was great
last year.

